# Utonagan needs new loving home



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

putting this up for a friend sadly due to a unexpected change she sadly needs her boy rehomed. 
This lovely black and silver handsome boy needs a loving new home as soon as possible, does live with children and used to being with dog the ladies but his not good with boys. his got a loving temperament for that special someone. 
He is T.U.B.R registered 
he needs a willing person to help him with the training, for some reason the vet gave him a vasectomy not a full neutering so some one willing to finish the job. :mad2:
for more info please pm me and will get some details off you so can pass you onto his owner.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

SAD. I have a Utonagan, he is 5 years old. I adopted him when he was 2 years old. They are loving, cuddly monsters. I hope your boy will find loving family soon.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

carol said:


> putting this up for a friend sadly due to a unexpected change she sadly needs her boy rehomed.
> This lovely black and silver handsome boy needs a loving new home as soon as possible, does live with children and used to being with dog the ladies but his not good with boys. his got a loving temperament for that special someone.
> He is T.U.B.R registered
> he needs a willing person to help him with the training, for some reason the vet gave him a vasectomy not a full neutering so some one willing to finish the job. :mad2:
> for more info please pm me and will get some details off you so can pass you onto his owner.


The British Utonagan Assocation now run a welfare and rescue they have a strict vetting procedure and also spay and neuter before rehoming. It would probably be worth her enlisting there help or rehoming him through them, probably a lot safer then trying to rehome him herself or putting an ad on the internet.

British Utonagan Association - Welfare/Rescue


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Really good advice from Sled Dog.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah T.U.B.R knows them have for years. and T.U.B.R'S vetting is a epic event to get through 
thanks anyway


----------



## Chockis (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi I know it has been a while since the original post, but wanted to check if the dog is still available or does he have a new home?


----------

